# Pain managament



## ortho1991 (Jun 20, 2008)

New to pain management.

Any suggestions on the best resource book for CPT and coding guidelines.

Thank you, for any suggest.

Cathy


----------



## hgolfos (Jul 24, 2008)

The Pain Management Coding and Billing Answer Book published by Decision Health is indispensible in coding pain management.


----------

